# New book on Southern Equipment and Iron Co.



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend sent this to me knowing my love for oddball narrow gauge and railroads of the SE. I might just have to order a copy myself.

http://www.cabbagestkpub.ns2.atspace.com/index.html

Granted, one of our mutual friends calls me "SEICO" due to the amount of model locos I have bought and sold!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! A few EBT locos came and went through them. Might be worth a look-see just for that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry for bumping an old post, but I have a question about this book. 

Can someone who owns a copy tell me if there are any photos of engines which went to the Danville & Western Ry.? There were 4 that I know of - SI&E #182 and three others for which I do not know the numbers. All were Baldwin, 3 4-6-0's and a 2-8-0. The 2-8-0 was bldr#6701, #182 was bldr.#6995, and the two remaining 4-6-0's were bldr'#s 7602 and 7603 

As you can see, I have some information. What I'm trying to find out is whether any of the above are show in the photos. If so, it might be worth trying to find a copy. 

Thanks, 
Ken


----------

